# Howdy From Houston!!!



## GhostRider (Jul 23, 2003)

Normally I don't say Howdy Ya' All, but then again, this isn't my usuall hello either,  .

  I am not originally American, I'm originally from the land of ice and snow, no... not North Dakota...and no, not Minnesota...   farther north than that.  Northwest Canada.  Saskatchewan to be exact.

  I have been lifting weights on and off (mostly on) since I was twelve years old and tried to be as strong as my old man, who was into the 'really-old' lifting culture of the early twentieth century.  

  Instead, I followed in the paths of my heros, Lou Ferrigno, Arnold, Frank Zane, Joe Weider, and newer Iron Gods like Shawn Ray (still has got to be the best physique I've ever seen, there's bigger for sure, but not better).

 While I still look up to those folks for inspiration and advice (whenever they write a piece or give an interview) I've now leaning heavily into fitness wisdom from Matt Furey and Pavel Tsatsouline.

  But don't worry, I'll never give up the iron game, the feel of all that weight in my hands being moved around by your's truly is too big a rush to let go of.  To me, it's all good.  And we should take our wisdom where we can get it, just as Bruce Lee did.  Oh, by the way I also do Kung Fu as well.

 I'm glad to be aboard and I hope to learn much while I'm here.  And upon saying that, I admit to being no expert, but I sure can listen and I sure can read.  And that's half the battle to knowing more, the rest of it's the fun stuff, like getting in the gym and trying it out,  .  Well, enough from me, time to get back to work!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome GhostRider!!!

Where abouts in Houston are you???  I'm actually in Clear Lake... work for NASA.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 23, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 23, 2003)

WELCOME GhostRider!!!!   

I'm wondering the same thing as Butterfly~ Where in houston are ya?? 

I'm in Cypress~ Northwest of Houston! 
Welcome to IM!


----------



## GhostRider (Jul 23, 2003)

I live just a "stone's throw" away from the compaq centre.  In fact, if I get up on the roof of my three story apartment building, I can see the compaq centre from where I live. 
  I am off of '59 and Newcastle.  That's about as specific as I should get openly.  Anything else and I'll have to probably p.m. it to you.
  Yep, and my biggest fitness goal is three fold a.)- to get into the shape I used, b.)- to surpass it, and to c.)- bring my wife along for the ride (probably kicking and screaming...naaaa!  But she's on fitness buff, ha ha ha!  And so I have my work cut out for me.   

How about you guys?  Anyone have a spouse that (although they "intellectualy" know to get proper rest, eat right, exercise, and drink lots of water...) it's still a huge chore for them to do so?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2003)

I know right where you are!  I grew up in Bellaire!

Stacey's hubby has a thyroid thing that makes it hard to gain weight so he's not into BB whereas my hubby has been lifting for around 14 yrs.  You can find the url to our website in my profile!

Bottom line... if she isn't ready to make the commitment, it ain't gonna happen 

Do you work or go to school???


----------



## GhostRider (Jul 23, 2003)

I go to work, but I want to go back to school.  There really isn't much difference to me between the two... .  I'll probably go back and do both though.  Right now, my main focus is to  narrow down the school that fits my criteria for attending...a.)- affordability, b.)- quality program, c.)- program flexibility.  

  I could also go online, but where is there an online physical therapist program?  Haven't found one yet.
  As soon as I clean off my "do-to" plate at least half way, then and only then will I worry about getting an ACE certification.  Wouldn't mind getting some holistic herb or accupressure/puncture training as well.  It's where my interests lie, and it would make me a hell of a lot more marketable.

  As far as the wife goes... I love her, and I have more patience than she bargained for at times...lol!  I don't push her into anything, I'm one of those friendly suggestion makers when it comes to my wife.  "Oh honey, now would be a great time for a walk, or... hmmm... did you take your vitamins yet hon?  I could mix them up in the blender with a smoothie?"  

 Bottom line, is, I know she tries, I know her heart and mind is in it, just not her body.  So as long as I won/wore-down two of the three main factors, I'm well on my way to victory.  To her credit though, she tries to be good, but she's busier than hell, so it stretches my "creativity" in making a fun workout that's effecient, effective and easy to like.  
But sometimes I get frustrated...  Although that lasts all of but ten minutes... , then it's back to the board again... 

I find it's helpful to take stock of the permanent and semi-permanent victories I've accomplished with her, and that helps alot.  Believe it or not, she's come a long way in three years.  I am proud of her


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2003)

GhostRider welcome to IM!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 24, 2003)

Sounds like your a supporting husband, thumbs up for that 


Not sure about any online physical therapy stuff, in regards to what exactly? www.exrx.net has a good deal of information on various things, so much so it may be hard to navigate until you get used to whats what...

I agree, for better or worse she has to want it. Its probably character flaw but negativity has always driven me best. So I hate to use the term self loathing, but I can't be happy being terribly out of shape, and I feel guilty now if I skip a planned day at the gym.


----------



## PB&J (Jul 25, 2003)

Welcome to IM, where in Saskabush are you from. I am from a small town near Regina but live in Cali now.


----------

